# How to respond to rude comments



## Fergie07 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have had a few rude comments about Fergie in the past week. She has a pretty good underbite, and I am sick of the mean comments from other people about it. One of my in laws looked over at her and said "Fergie, you really need to see a doggie orthodontist". I had someone else tell me that she is ugly. Someone else said funny looking. How can people be so rude to tell me that? I think she is precious! Her underbite gives her character. Have you ever had someone be so rude? How did you or would you handle that?


----------



## MNLassieDream (Jul 16, 2007)

First let me tell you that Fergie is beautiful. I dont see how people can be so rude and disrepectful.  Everyone has come across rude comments about their dog at one point or another (overweight, underweight, stinky dog, ugly) the list goes on. 

If anyone says anything rude about my dog I simply say "Let me ask you how u would u feel if someone told you that your (dog, cat, child) that she was ugly? You would be hurt obviously and that is how u have just made me feel. Everyone and every animal are special and unique in their own way and you should love them for who they are the inside and not outside. 

I hope this is of help because it has always worked for me.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You could say, "She's a dog. What's YOUR excuse?"

Or, "She has no control over the way she looks. You do have control over the things you say."

But, really, you don't have to say anything. You know you have a good-looking dog. Anyone who can't see that is not worth arguing with.

I had a gigantic lab. He ran around 120 but, at that weight, there wasn't much fat on him. I had a guy tell me, on seeing my lab for the first time, "Oh, Cubby, a few too many tacos there?"

A snappy comeback wasn't necessary, since I knew he was a magnificent specimen and the source of the rude comment wasn't someone whose opinion I valued. In fact, anything he said about anything after that was taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

I like both of those answers. Like seriously. Who is rude enough to say that? Apparently people who were brought up not knowing the appropriate way to act. And everyone has their preference on dog breeds. What looks good to someone, doesn't to someone else. I'd just ignore them and know that at least your dog is smarter than them because she knows when to keep her mouth shut.....lololol.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I think Fergie is gorgeous! That little bow is too cute! I get rude comments about my crested alot, and she's even a powderpuff. I have learned to just brush it off. Some people aren't into small fluffy dogs, some people aren't into dogs at all, some people only like certain breeds, certain colors etc. I would just change the subject, or say Aw don't pick on her or something. They will get used to her after a while since if I remember correctly you haven't had her for that long.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Fergie is ADORABLE. Don't listen to anyone who says otherwise. If someone said that about one of my dogs I'd probably just walk away and ignore them...but I have to admit, I like RonE's comment "She's a dog, what's YOUR excuse?" LOL!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I usually just say something about "That's why there are different breeds of dogs. Everyone has a different opinion on what's beautiful."


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

The one phrase I remember growing up was,"If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all". I think Fergie is adorable! Who cares what other people think, she is yours, you are hers' and that is the most important thing!! If she makes you happy, then she is doing her job We love our family members no matter what other people think, and the negative crew can go fly a kite


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I like the "She's a dog, what's your excuse?" an awful lot- I think I'd have to use that one.  

(That said, I'm snarky, I've been known to tell nosy people who bug me when I'm out in public with my service dog (not gate keepers, just nosy fellow customers) less than polite things.)


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

shell07 said:


> The one phrase I remember growing up was,"If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all".


Hmmm...Not quite the version I heard.   

Fergie's very beautiful...Don't listen to what anyone says! I took care of another puppy in training who had quite an underbite as well, and he was all the cuter for it. I'd post a picture, but my computers being stupid.  Don't listen to what those people say. When I'm out and about with my puppies in training, and someone has a rude comment, I completely ignore it, unless it has something to do with common public ignorance. (Such as "I feel sorry for puppies in training...They never get to play like normal dogs.") If you ignore them, then they will stop.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Some people just dont have nothing better to say. I think it is shear jealousy because she is such a beaming beauty. She is just trying to show negative people how to smile! Disregard ugly remarks because itll do nothing but hurtyou, Youre princess knows shes beautiful!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Fergie07 said:


> How did you or would you handle that?


Just punch them in the eye.  Kiddin' Fergie, is a cutie and she's yours to love and that's all that should matter.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I had someone asking to hold snoopy and I let them and then after petting him for about 30 seconds she said "aww he's so ugly he's cute". So I grabbed snoopy and made up some excuse to go inside.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Ohhhh yes I know the "it's so ugly that it's cute!" comment all too well. This is the number one comment I get when I take Tank out. I've never really been offended by it though.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Fergie is a doll!! My sisters dog also has an underbite and she has also gotten some rude comments from people, she has gotten really upset over the comments too. I would take what these idiots say with a grain of salt. I would probably say to them that we chose this dog because of her underbite, with think it makes her special and even more beautiful!!!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Disco says underbites are cool!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok seriously Fergie is one of the cutest things I have ever seen! Why would people insult a dog??? My last dog was an enormous goofy yellow lab and so many people would make comments like "he's too big" "what are you feeding him?" "he must have a chromosome problem". It's always something with some people. I personally have never looked at any dog without my heart swelling. Big, small, hairless, cute or not so cute...I love them all. People should learn to keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Fergie07 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well thanks! You all make me feel a ton better. My husband knows it bothers me, so he tells me everyday that she is beautiful. (This is huge coming from him.) I have only had her for 5 weeks, but she is already our family memeber. I guess people just don't understand that it is just as rude to talk about a pet as it is any other part of your family. It is fine if they don't prefer small or furry dogs, but my gosh be nice about it! I love some of your suggestions for comments. I will definately use them!


----------



## briielzebub (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess my response would be pretty rude back, because that's the way I am. I love the "Whats your excuse?" one. I would probably respond back with whatever they say at them...like they say "your dogs ugly" I say "you're ugly". They say "your dogs fat", I say "you're fat". Very childish, but its just the way my mind works.

Course..with my dog I get told "aww, she has such a pretty face...too bad the rest of her is so ugly". And I laugh...because its true. Someone did tell me that she was fugly once and I don't remember what I said back. Thats just mean! Because hey, at least her face is pretty!


----------



## Debbie P (Jul 2, 2007)

LOL ~ I get all sorts of comments. Most are either true, or an honest opinion. Doesn't bother me a bit. I actually use it to my advantage. It helps in educating folks. For example:

Comment: That's the biggest Maltese I've ever seen. Aren't they suppose 
to be small??

Response: Yes, she's huge!!! Three times the normal size. This is what 
what happens when you buy from a pet store.

Comment: What a funny looking Maltese.

Response: Yes he is funny looking. He doesn't have any eyeballs. Thanks 
to a backyard breeder.

Comment: She is sooo tiny. Was she a runt??

Response: No, not a runt. She is the perfect Maltese. Within the standard,
which is under seven pounds.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I could easily hear myself making these comments...but with endearment. Heck, if you heard the names I've called my dog, you'd wonder what kind of mother could raise such a son...but I often joke around like this, and my dog suffers as the punchline. I assure you, she does not worry on it.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Seeing as how my nickname for Chloe is "Booger Butt", I can see how someone can make a comment at a dog and make is sound disrespectful. My most loving endearments about dogs are often rude names. LOL 

However, unless the owner new I was talking in affection toward their dog, I wouldn't call it ugly or anything else derogatory. lol


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

People say puddles looks like an opossum. I tell them thats the look she was going for. But she does look like one right now. But shes a beautiful opossum lookin dog!


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

Fergie07 said:


> I have had a few rude comments about Fergie in the past week. She has a pretty good underbite, and I am sick of the mean comments from other people about it. One of my in laws looked over at her and said "Fergie, you really need to see a doggie orthodontist". I had someone else tell me that she is ugly. Someone else said funny looking. How can people be so rude to tell me that? I think she is precious! Her underbite gives her character. Have you ever had someone be so rude? How did you or would you handle that?


that is life, everyone has their opinions, you will hear them a lot in your life weather you like it or not, as for answers, ron has good ones, but i personaly like those ppl, who will tell you what they think in your face, regardles of weather you like it or not, those who say, "oh it is a gorgeous dog, than turn around and tell someone it is the uglyest dog, i,ve seen", are two faced scu...gs, i don,t like those. 
btw, your dog is fine, nothing wrong with underbite, it gives it uniqeness. 
and you are the only one in the whole uneverse, who she considers best friend, and that is priceless, rude comments, are worthless.


----------



## Debbie P (Jul 2, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I could easily hear myself making these comments...but with endearment. Heck, if you heard the names I've called my dog, you'd wonder what kind of mother could raise such a son...but I often joke around like this, and my dog suffers as the punchline. I assure you, she does not worry on it.


LOL ~ Me too. My dogs are so flippin' goofy, they are always the punchline. Good heavens, when my "no-eyed" boy happens to run into something, I say, "What's wrong with you? Are you blind, or what?"

I love my "crazies" more than anything. They have their faults, and I accept that. I have mine, as well. 

Not to mention the fact, I will be the first one to ask: What the heck is wrong with your dog's tail, or feet, eye, weight, etc. You won't know, if you don't ask.


----------



## rizzo (Mar 6, 2007)

RonE said:


> You could say, "She's a dog. What's YOUR excuse?"


LMAO!

Personally, I think the best thing you can do is ignore them. Some people either don't know they are being rude. You would be surprised how many people say completely ignorant, offensive, and foolish things, and then are completely surprised when it angers someone. A simple but firm "that's not nice" might clue them in to the fact that they possibly need to think before they speak.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I wouldn't get upset over those comments. Some people say things without thinking. I doubt they were meant to hurt you, and if they were. Don't give the person the satisfaction. The truth is that you have a cute dog that you love. Some people can't see anything of worth in a dog that doesn't perfectly meet the breed standard, have a title behind it's name etc... It is simply their loss. I even remember reading a post on here that made it sound like mix breeds or unregistered breeds have no value. We all have our favorite breeds, mixes etc... Who cares what the other people think? I have had some incredible snotty comments about some of my rescue dogs when I take them to the Kennel Club. I just think quietly to myself... If there dog was half the dog that mine was they would be lucky. LOL Give Fergie a kiss for all of us, she is wonderful. As for underbites. I have a pup that has one too and I think it is pretty special! Very cute picture also!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I think your little puppy is adorable. The underbite just adds to the cuteness IMO.

Today, I took my Mastiff puppy to my sister's house, she lives next to a park where I was going to walk him, and she told me that his head looks too big for his body. Then she told me that he's too skinny. I got a little annoyed, but then she said that she wanted a dog that acts just like him because he is so well behaved. That made me feel better and I decided not to yell at her over the other comments. However, if someone told me that my dogs were ugly, I wouldn't be responsible for my actions! They are my babies and NOBODY insults my babies! LOL!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

People tend to laugh at my dog, but... he really is ridiculous. He's got the underbite thing going, his tongue hangs way out, then curls up at the end, he has very stubby legs, bowed in the front, and waddles when he walks, and it's just a pile of fur bouncing and tongue flopping all over the place. He is laughable. 

Fergie is adorable and you know it. Anyone who says otherwise... well that reflects a lot worse on them than it does on her. I know a lady with a gorgeous red bloodhound, and everytime she walks him past this one house, there's a guy who comes outside just to yell that her dog is ugly. Really, what kind of miserable wretch do you have to be to go out of your way to insult a dog?


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

_How did you or would you handle that?_


First of all, Fergie is a true sweetie-face. You can tell how sweet she is just from her photo...

...so I would not be able to resist saying "Yeah, but I love her so much because she isn't mean".


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I get the whole "OMG its a pit bull! RUN!" thing all the time since Carter looks a bit like a pit. I usally just say "No he's not, he's a boxer mix! He just happened to get the wrong end of the genes and ended up looking like a pit". If the person is mean about it, I just give them an evil eye and let the leash slack so Carter can take a step toward the person. Usally sends them running (and makes me laugh).

Let things go in one ear and out the other. People are just mean at times Rather they are making comments toward you or your pup, just ignore them. I mean why let it bother you? You love your dog, you think its beautiful, wo gives a darn what others think 

BTW, she is a cutie


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I still vote for the punch in the eye...


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I carry around a roll of duct tape..if that dont work...i punch them in the eye.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Fergie is adorable. Don't listen to those nasty people. 

People can be stupid sometimes. When I hear stupid or ignorant comments from people who don't know anything about dogs I usually get a 'are you really that stupid' look on my face or I try to enlighten them, which usually just gets them all twisted up. My comments are usually off the top of my head so I can't give you examples. 

When someone makes a rude or ignorant comment about dogs around me, those that know me know that it's best to get that person out of my sight, *quickly.* 

There are people out there that just don't have any idea. They have no feeling for animals or anything other than themselves. Those of us that love dogs or animals in general should just feel terribly sorry for those 'other people'. It seems to me that they have no soul.

As a last resort, punch 'em in the eye!


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Your dog is adorable. You know it. What do you care what other people have to say, especially when they sound so stupid? 

I do like Debbie's idea of using the situation to educate. 

But you could also say "Do you know why I like dogs? Because they don't criticize the way someone looks." Also, "I like dogs because they wag their tails and not their tongues." Or, "She always looks like that when she sees something ugly."

Just remember though, your dog is not bothered by this kind of nonsense, and you can choose whether it's going to ruin your day or not. Anyone that rude is someone that you definitely shouldn't give the power to make you miserable. Their opinion isn't worth a grain of sand. When you think about it, how much time and energy did you put into reacting to that negative comment compared to when someone says your dog is adorable?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Disco says underbites are cool!


That is perfect! I need to put Peekaboo up to she has an under bite and one eye!



Fergie07 said:


> I have had a few rude comments about Fergie in the past week. She has a pretty good underbite, and I am sick of the mean comments from other people about it. One of my in laws looked over at her and said "Fergie, you really need to see a doggie orthodontist". I had someone else tell me that she is ugly. Someone else said funny looking. How can people be so rude to tell me that? I think she is precious! Her underbite gives her character. Have you ever had someone be so rude? How did you or would you handle that?


If that is you with your Furgie you are both so cute! I wouldn't worry about it those people just don't have a life if they are picking on that cute little dog. Mine is so ugly she could stop a clock but I think she is the best so who cares?


----------



## Fergie07 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks, Jen! That is actually my daughter. Her feelings get so hurt when people say things. I try not to show my anger about it in front of her, but she says, "Mom, you don't think she is ugly do you?" Of course she wants the world to think her dog is the most amazing thing they have ever seen. I have just explained that some people like big dogs, some like little dogs, and some don't like them at all. You guys all make me feel better! I guess my daughter isn't the only one that needed reassurance!


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

How can anyone look at that face and call it ugly?! Fergie is precious! I really think underbites are cute. 

My moms Tibetan spaniel had one and it made him look like a dog with attitude. It fit his personality very well, he was fearless. He would have taken on a fight with a Great Dane if given the chance.(once he almost did). On the 4th of July he would attempt to attack the fireworks that were being lit. I'm sure he just mistook them for loud, sparkling monsters.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

Fergie is as cute as a dog can be! I have a shih tzu with an underbite it is pretty typical. The person may not know dog breeds, to know this is a normal thing. You love her and she loves you so the rest does not matter. I never let that type of comment bother me. You yourself stated in the op that it is part of her character and that is true. I would not have my Sadie look any different than she does, well except I would like to figure out the shedding problem and get her beautiful tail back but those things don't change the way I feel about her and I don't care what others think at this level. YOUR DOG IS GREAT JUST THE WAY SHE IS!


----------



## sally (Jul 4, 2007)

fergie is a little beauty dont let anyone upset her. mika my terrier has very low shoulders and so his legs twist the wrong way, he can run like hell on grass but as a little girl said once (i liked this comment.) oh mummy look that doggy can jump while its walking.lol  
ive had people tell me he should be put to sleep. 
my vet and i both agree mikas quality of life is great and until he finds it to painful we will let him do as he wants.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Fergie07 said:


> Thanks, Jen! That is actually my daughter. Her feelings get so hurt when people say things. I try not to show my anger about it in front of her, but she says, "Mom, you don't think she is ugly do you?" Of course she wants the world to think her dog is the most amazing thing they have ever seen. I have just explained that some people like big dogs, some like little dogs, and some don't like them at all. You guys all make me feel better! I guess my daughter isn't the only one that needed reassurance!


This was a great forum for you to come to for reassurance about that! My youngest daughter is 20yrs old and she still gets mad about people picking on Peekaboo, but I have gotten to the point were I tell her take a good look she is. Yours is a different story, people are so rude especially with your daughter being so young.


----------

